# Cotton Looking Growth on Angel fish



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Overnight my angel fish has developed a white cottony growth on her gill. She is acting fine and eating. She is in a new 55 gallon tank with 1 other angel, 2 parrot cichlids, 2 syndontis cats, 1 pleco, and 1 rainbow shark. All fish are fairly small.

Stats: Tank was set up last Friday. Ammonia -= 0 ppm, Nitrites = .25 ppm, Nitrates = 20 ppm. I have also attached some photos. Anybody have ideas on what might be wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The nitrites and nitrates are way too high for angelfish. This is not a good candidate fish for cycling a tank as they are very sensitive to nitrogen compounds. The fuzzy stuff is probably fungus. You need to do a major water change in that tank and probably quarantine the ill fish so you can treat with a fungicide.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you had any storms where you are recently? The water COULD have extra chlorine(or chloramine) put in by the water company, which could lower your fish's immune system. In other words, it could be bacterial, fungal, (small chance) parasitic. Having this problem in a 55 gallon would suck, since most medicines are rather expensive. If you have a smaller tank (5-10) you could seclude the fish, and treat that water. Maracyn is a good all around medicine, and if that doesn't work, then you know its parasitic. (Sorry, can't say for sure. I've never had THIS problem with my fish.)

Also, Adding some extra dechlorinator to your tank would be recommended)


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

We have had really bad storms so that could be an issue. Can I get Maracyn at Petco or Pet Supermarket? Those are the only pet stores near where I live.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorafish said:


> Maracyn is a good all around medicine, and if that doesn't work, then you know its parasitic. (Sorry, can't say for sure. I've never had THIS problem with my fish.)
> 
> Also, Adding some extra dechlorinator to your tank would be recommended)


I added declorinator to the tank. There are several different kinds of Maracyn. Do you know what the differences are and which one I should get?


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> The nitrites and nitrates are way too high for angelfish. This is not a good candidate fish for cycling a tank as they are very sensitive to nitrogen compounds. The fuzzy stuff is probably fungus. You need to do a major water change in that tank and probably quarantine the ill fish so you can treat with a fungicide.


Last night the nitrites were 0 ppm so they must have raised overnight. Also, I thought that 10 ppm of nitrates was very low. How low should it be for angel fish?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Maracyn, Maracyn 2 and Maracyn TC are not anti fungal medications. They are antibiotics and will do nothing for a fungal problem. 

Methylene Blue is the drug you are looking for. Go to the pet store and look at the products that say they treat fungus. Look for Methylene Blue on the ingredients. That is the drug you want to buy.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Maracyn, Maracyn 2 and Maracyn TC are not anti fungal medications. They are antibiotics and will do nothing for a fungal problem.
> 
> Methylene Blue is the drug you are looking for. Go to the pet store and look at the products that say they treat fungus. Look for Methylene Blue on the ingredients. That is the drug you want to buy.


Okay. Thank you!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> Last night the nitrites were 0 ppm so they must have raised overnight. Also, I thought that 10 ppm of nitrates was very low. How low should it be for angel fish?


In all honesty, zero.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> In all honesty, zero.


Does any aquarium really ever have 0 nitrates?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I had a non-zero nitrate reading. I have plants in pretty much all my tanks and they soak the nitrates up.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a non-zero nitrate reading. I have plants in pretty much all my tanks and they soak the nitrates up.


I haven't had my tanks very long but from what I have read there are always some nitrates in tanks. I have two 5 gallons, one 20 gallon, one 29 gallon, and now the 55 gallon. They are all planted tanks with live plants in them. I have NEVER had any other sick fish.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lost this beautiful fish overnight!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Too bad about the fish loss. I lost an apisto recently (due to another apisto beating it up). In terms of nitrates, all I know is that my test kit always reads zero, so whatever nitrate content I have is at a PPM below detection.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> Too bad about the fish loss. I lost an apisto recently (due to another apisto beating it up). In terms of nitrates, all I know is that my test kit always reads zero, so whatever nitrate content I have is at a PPM below detection.


Here are some sites where I've read info. on nitrate levels:

Nitrate levels should be between 20 40 ppm to remain in a safe range - found at http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/articles/92

Nitrate in concentrations above 40-parts-per-million is harmful - found at http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/denitrifying_lava_rocks.htm

Any one of these toxins, or any combination can be elevated depending on what is going on in your tank. The goal is to have "Zero" ammonia and "Zero" nitrites. Nitrates are safe at 40 ppm or less. Fish death also contributes to ammonia, which of course leads to nitrite and then nitrate. - found at http://en.allexperts.com/q/Freshwater-Aquarium-3216/nitrate-levels.htm

I hope some other experienced aquarists will let me know how high their levels are.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The first non-zero color on the card for my nitrate test is 5 PPM, so I do not know whether I have 0 PPM nitrates or some non-zero value lower than 5.

Several sources concur below 50PPM is fine, through they vary on the exact value. I still maintain zero is best.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

My nitrates stay around 20-40. I've struggled for a couple years since my tap water is already at 20. I've brought bottled water in and used RO water, both which are a complete pain dealing (with a 55g tank at eye level built into the wall) and then adding salt and other components. I'm at a point where the fish I do have are happy and healthy. Although I would prefer my nitrates much less I have essentially given up the battle.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Starting with nitrates just stinks. At least you are in what is supposed to be the ok range.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

0 is best, but without live plants or chemical methods such as ion-exchange, it can be simply impossible in a FW tank. Start as 0 and feed once and it climbs. How bad it is depends a lot on the fish. Most "tank-raised" fish take some in stride, hard-water, high pH fish tend to tolerate it better, but it depends. Best to keep it as low as you can and keep it relatively steady with regular water changes. 

High nitrate is usually not a sudden killer, it can contribute to problem such as hole-in-the-head and pH crash and is often the culprit in a slow decline of fish's color and activity. 

Angels, IME, are sensitive to sudden changes in water hardness and temperature. High nitrate in an angel tank usually shows up as fin-erosion or pop-eye. Cold water is a no-no for angels, they tend to get sick.

I've never seen that fuzzy stuff on an angel. Maybe an infected would or some nasty bacterial disease like columnaris.


----------

